# Headlights for my Super A?



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Anybody have a set (two) of headlights and the mounting brackets that would fit my Super A (1949)???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Scott:friendsarts man will be on this evening if he don't have the lights your looking for he might know who does.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome ACE PILOT!!!!  ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!!



:warplanes

Several people here are parts collectors and experts, so you will have an answer shortly! Thanks for suiting up and joining this site. Look forward to hearing about your piloting exploits and even some HAM radio stuff. I was thinking about starting up a HAM Radio section. Let me know if you have interest in helping formulate something like that here. 

Thanks, Scott!

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*WELCOME SCOTT*


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Oops, I probably should have mentioned I'm looking for original headlights, not ones stamped "Made in China"

:truth:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How about ones stamped "Made in Sri Lanka"

:wontshare


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Scott you have any pictures of your Super A:question: I'm a big Farmall fan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Scott, I'll have to check if I've got any left, there's been quite a run on Farmall light this spring. 
You can also check www.jptractorsalvage.com I've heard good things about them as well.

I take it you are restoreing your super A? They are a nice tractor!!:thumbsup:


----------

